# 1995 Honda Odyssey Coolant in Reservoir very dark



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you know when the coolant was last changed? How many miles are on it? One owner? Do you know of it has always had Honda coolant in it? 

Me, I'd drain it, replace it with fresh and clean the reservoir tank. Refill according to Honda specs to avoid air bubbles.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Oil in coolant in reservoir looks like a frappe, due to water pump impeller action. 
Likely simply pulled sediments from the system into it. Relative likely drove for quite a while with low level, and it accelerated rusting inside. 
Do what Big says. Yes, I know it's winter.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will do the coolant flush then and refill and see if that fixes the issue. I am leaning towards it just being rust/sediments due to accelerated rusting as well. Hopefully the coolant will stay clean after I flush the system and refill. Thanks a bunch

Oh, and to answer Big's questions, I don't know when the coolant was last changed. I'm leaning towards it being something they may not have changed for years, if not more. It has about 130,000 miles on it and they are the original owner (so one owner). I couldn't tell if it has always had honda coolant in it since I don't even know what color honda coolant was in 95 (I think honda changed its color to blue recently, I may be wrong) but I think the coolant was green before I refilled the radiator (it was dark outside and hard to tell what color it was). 

Anyways, I will have to drain the system and refill to see if the problem arises again. Thank you again for your replies.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Listen less to what Honda or any other maker says. They mind their profit. Coolants now sold in parts stores are compatible with any make and model. And a bit cheaper. Just read where it says on the bottle - compatible with any make. One I use even has 6 or so flags on it. Truly, the only coolant that gave owners grief was Dexcool, GM, but even that is not a problem anymore, aftermarket caught with all this.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

And you have to drain - FLUSH - and then refill.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd also take it to a shop and have them do a pressure test. For it to have lost that much water there's a leak someplace, better to fix the real problum not just keep adding water.
With those small engines it does not take much to cause it to over heat and warp the heads.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

joecaption said:


> I'd also take it to a shop and have them do a pressure test. For it to have lost that much water there's a leak someplace, better to fix the real problum not just keep adding water.
> With those small engines it does not take much to cause it to over heat and warp the heads.


 You are probably right Joe, or they had never checked it and it finally just used that much. My inlaws gave us a 1985 Ford van a few years ago with 50,000 actual miles.(they bought it new) They had never had the antifreeze, trans fluid, spark plugs or wires changed. They couldn't remember when the oil was last changed. All the fluids were low. Luckily, after I took care of the maintence it still runs great.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Honda sure is finicky about AT fluid! Don't know about coolant though. Never mix anything with a GM Dexcool system!


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Urkoz, I am actually going to use generic coolant again that is compatible with all makes and models instead of buying Honda coolant. I'm assuming the honda coolant is way more expensive, and I want to make sure the coolant doesn't get dirty again. I'd be kind of annoyed if I just bought a bunch of honda coolant just to see it get dirty again from the remaining corrosion in the cooling system... but generic coolant is so cheap I wouldn't care. 

And I would normally be worried about a leak in the system as others have mentioned here, but my relatives don't know anything about cars and I wouldn't be surprised if the remaining coolant in their system (before I topped it off) was the original from 1995! But I'm hoping they at least had it flushed and refilled once, but I don't know for sure. 

I will drain it, possibly do a coolant flush (it's damn cold outside), and refill and then see how the coolant looks in a few weeks.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It's amazing how much some folks are ignorant on their cars. Never change any fluids, do zero maintenance. Surprise, some of those run well into 200 000 miles "as is". Oh well. 
OEM coolant is not that much more expensive, but there's no real need to go there, as aftermarket has coolants that work with anything. Well, it's half the price, actually
* Antifreeze/Coolant O'Reilly - Engine Coolant / Anti-Freeze *

_ Part Number: 87221_ 
_ Line: AFZ_ 


_ manufacturer's defect warranty _
_ UPC: 797496872210 _
_ Universal 50/50 _
_ Gallon _




* Detailed Description *

_ Features a Long Life coolant technology that is compatible* for use in all automobiles and light-duty trucks, regardless of make, model, year or original antifreeze color.* Its inhibitors provide maximum cooling system protection against damaging rust and corrosion._

But you do have to flush the system. It's kinda fun project, but requires some technical skill, as flush adapter needs to be installed. T-stat has to be removed, or it will keep closing on you, as you run cold water through the system. And thereafter adapter has to be removed and hose replaced, as it WILL start leaking around adapter. So it's it's not that simple. You likely don't even have radiator cap, it's probably sealed system? Maybe not, for 95. Just sticking radiator hose into the radiator and running water through does not do much to the engine. 
Personally, I wouldn't be worried about pressure testing. Just flush and refill, and keep eye on it. 19 yo vehicle WILL take some oil and some coolant. Freaking over it and rebuilding everything is simply not feasible. She got so far without major problem, let her be.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Okay, you convinced me I will do the flush, I know I should be anyways, but was just feeling lazy since it's so cold outside. I was just going to to stick a hose into the cooling system with the thermostat removed without an adapter since I don't have one. I think I should be able to get a decent flush that way, although an adapter would be better of course. Thank you for your help, I now know exactly what I need to do


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

If it isn't overheating and the heater works, I would just wait until spring. It won't hurt anything and it's a lot easier to do when it's 60 rather than 6 outside. 

Top it off, keep it full, worry about it in 4 months.


----------

